

GDB Tutorial - A Walkthrough with Examples - jfaucett
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:Im8YgeDAcJAJ:cs.brynmawr.edu/cs312/gdb-tutorial-handout.pdf+gdb+tutorial&hl=de&gl=de&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESjNo-51G1GqQg7cedRir8oiNzslPRrCfewk-7E4bZqzUKReQmqZXc0QGlmbzGAbA0cjaJa_2rZ2d0otFDnoy7rh5pkM31sRrDhgFkzij0DYQjyKNsuRqgUF3NmVUQhARgInsPTf&sig=AHIEtbQL7FkjlRwla5dcnpzx599EBE6JcA

======
fafner
Use -g3 instead of -g to get macro expansion support.

GCC 4.8 adds an -Og to have debugging compatible optimizations activated as a
trade-off between debugability and runtime performance.

And do yourself a favour and use a front end for gdb. It's much easier to keep
an overview. Emacs' gdb support is really great. If you like a GUI then try
KDbg (not to be confused with kgdb) or Nemiver. For terminals there are curses
base frontends such as gdb -tui and cgdb.

